# Baby movement



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

Sorry to be a pest.  I started feeling my little one moving (tickles mainly no major kicks yet) but it has been very noticeable to me for about 2 weeks.  I have not felt him now for over a day.  Im aware its still early to be feeling him but is it normal to feel him every day for 2 weeks then nothing?  

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

At this stage, yes.  He's got plenty of room yet to swim around in, so his limbs aren't always hitting places that you can feel.

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you xxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well asking you certainly helped - I just felt him - thanks again xxx


----------

